# A job interview



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate looking for work, I get nervous at the interview and screw it up. I get close to getting a position but someone gets the edge over me. I couldn't seem to cut a break until now.

I applied for a state job with the disability determination bureau, I had to take a civil service exam online. It asked many questions about what job skills I had and what I have as a resume. I answered everything truthfully and finished the exam and sent it all in.

A week later I found out my score, out of 500 applicants I scored 16th overall. There are 18 positions open so I positioned myself well. This has given me the confidence I never had; I am able to get a great job with great pay (18/hr, 38k annually)

The other thing that I am proud of is that my sister and brother-in-law applied as well. They scored badly, while it may sound mean but I am glad that I finally achieved something competively against my siblings.

Its not a lock that I will get a job, I have to interview, then have another interview and then I may get hired. If I do then I can put one big stress or off my mind!


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

SloopjohnB said:


> I hate looking for work, I get nervous at the interview and screw it up. I get close to getting a position but someone gets the edge over me. I couldn't seem to cut a break until now.
> 
> I applied for a state job with the disability determination bureau, I had to take a civil service exam online. It asked many questions about what job skills I had and what I have as a resume. I answered everything truthfully and finished the exam and sent it all in.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.  Hopefully this will be your lucky break!


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice work. These kinds of successes really give hope that we can make it!


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Update: I had my first interview, with three people interviewing me it was a bit nerve-wracking. But I said what I said, timed myself well and got out of there not doing anything radically stupid.

The big thing is this: I will know by next week if I have a second interview, then I will know a week after if I got the job. For a government job this is a very fast process. I will be starting late march, which means my degree may have to be put on hold for awhile. I am willing to take that sacrifice so I can get out of my living situation and with an old friend who needs a rommie.

Here's to my eventual hiring!


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

SloopjohnB said:


> Here's to my eventual hiring!


I'll drink to that! :drunk

I hope and pray everything works out for you. God bless.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I know what you mean about wanting to put the screws to your BIL and sister. For some time I was often referred to as the incompetent mental case. Of course not literally, but you get the "hints". I am often relegated by my brother to help out in menial ways. You can't touch the power tools boy-o! 

To be far though, many people cannot see the forest for the trees when it comes to mental illness. An excessive anxiety or depression is not the sum total of a persons personality. Honestly, it was a pretty foreign feeling with me. There was my normal 'functioning' self and my destructive 'anxious-depressive' self. 



So yeah. I wish you the best of luck! AND BTW job hunting sucks for everyone. I know it is incredibly hard for SASers, but it isn't death (but it is comparable..


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

sherbert said:


> I know what you mean about wanting to put the screws to your BIL and sister. For some time I was often referred to as the incompetent mental case. Of course not literally, but you get the "hints". I am often relegated by my brother to help out in menial ways. You can't touch the power tools boy-o!
> 
> To be far though, many people cannot see the forest for the trees when it comes to mental illness. An excessive anxiety or depression is not the sum total of a persons personality. Honestly, it was a pretty foreign feeling with me. There was my normal 'functioning' self and my destructive 'anxious-depressive' self.
> 
> So yeah. I wish you the best of luck! AND BTW job hunting sucks for everyone. I know it is incredibly hard for SASers, but it isn't death (but it is comparable..


I wouldn't say that I am considered the mental case in the family, but the naive one who knows nothing about anything. This is hardly true but I can't break roles, just prove to myself that I am not (and I know now that I have more wisdom than they do)

But hey, I can't say that I didn't get far in a very competitive job process, and my siblings didn't. Bask in it now for it may not happen later!


----------

